# Nature of the household requirement - ownership/rental agreement (820/201 application



## Helix (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello!

I have a question relating to the "nature of household" section on the application following a spouse visa.

My partner will be travelling to Australia on a 462 visa and if all goes to plan, we will be applying for an 820/801 visa in roughly 12 months and we are currently trying to prepare as best as possible for the momentous task ahead of us.

We should have most, if not all, boxes ticked that they wpuld like to see on the requirements/recommendations, the only worry for us is the below:

The nature of the household

You will be asked to provide evidence that you and your partner share responsibilities within your household, including:

*• joint ownership or joint rental of the residence in which you live;*

I currently own my own apartment and she will be staying with me, so consequently we do not have a lease agreement and do not have joint ownership of the home (it's in my name only). We plan on sharing all other bills etc.

Is the above a mandatory requirement and does anyone see any issues with me being the sole home owner negatively impacting our application?

Many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Ausfil (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi,

My wife's 820 was just granted last August 20 2012 and we didn't have joint lease or owership only joint bank & electricity accounts.
I think they look at your relationship evidence as a whole and you don't have to have everything mentioned just enough to prove your genuine.

My wife came to Australia on a PMV300 visa and we where married here so I don't know if that makes a difference for the evidence they are looking for.
Every case is different and every CO will have their own ideas of what they require as proof of relationship.

Goodluck

Regards
Ausfil


----------



## dingo144 (Dec 5, 2011)

it's not a mandatory requirement...I can only second Ausfil's statement...

The will look at all the evidence together and if you can proof other shared bills that's fine...they will not instist on that....what you could try though is put your partners name on insurance policies...like car/contents etc...also you can nominate her for superannuation beneficiar (she can do the same with you) and authorize her on accounts like gas or energy...get some written proof of this and hand it in as evidence

All the best!!

Cheers


----------

